# I want one :D



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I so want this :bigsmile:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I so want this :bigsmile:
> 
> View attachment 11150


would be awesome till you got splashed in the middle of the night...(it could happen)...lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

no harm in dreaming. One of the coolest set ups I've seen.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt awesome , just hope you dont get the bed a rockin too much or sploosh lmao


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I would do it that the tank and the nite tables dont touch the bed, a gap in between them lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

still gotta watch you dont hit ya head lol,


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> still gotta watch you dont hit ya head lol,


u learn no to lol


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG, I want one....Santa, I've been good...really....

Could you just imagine if a seal burst on that baby....but I still want one!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Build or buy one if you really want one.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Where do you put your alarm clock or phone?... Those night stands are useless 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Where do you put your alarm clock or phone?... Those night stands are useless
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


They have drawers  lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

have you all not watched TANKED!!! its the best acrylic aquarium show EVER!! lol thats a tank they made for furniture world in the US. I highly HIGHLY recommend this show to everyone on this site its the best.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have seen a couple episodes but I hate how they design tank for fashion instead of function, for example that stupid bus episode or the pinball machine episode, i actually was like ahh those poor fish in the pin ball episode... anyways i havent really given it another chance after that ,


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this photoshopped? Although I love the hobby, I need a break sometimes and the fish need a break too at seeing my face 24/7.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no its the real deal @waynet


gives a whole new meaning to sleep with the fishies  ,


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe tanked is on animal planet on mondays... I havent seen an episode yet but I saw the ad the other day...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well i think i would feel like i was the one in the aquarium and the fish are watching me and my activities..............lol. i can see them peering closly at me and saying is she dead she is just lying there on her back. or hmmm they r doing the mating dance............should be fry soon.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

In one year, they will see only one kid sitting around in the room. The fish will think, hmm their environment is not good. We should change water for them.


onefishtwofish said:


> well i think i would feel like i was the one in the aquarium and the fish are watching me and my activities..............lol. i can see them peering closly at me and saying is she dead she is just lying there on her back. or hmmm they r doing the mating dance............should be fry soon.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

*650 G Aquarium bed*

Imagine having this in your room.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! That would be cool.

Am I seeing something incorrectly, here, or are are those lamps _inside _the aquarium?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and yeah i never noticed but they do look like lamps lmao , too cool


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Chad Johnson or ochocinco has one over his bed NFL star's Chad Ochocinco's amazing fish tank in his bedroom | Mail Online and a big shark tank. ..... With tvs on it haha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhh why would you hang flat screens on the tank, why even have the tv's ..... lamer smh, but sick set up otherwise


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't know both those tanks were in the same house....very cool but the TV's take do alot away from the one tank IMO.Wouldn't have anything blocking the view if it was mine lol then again if it were mine I wouldn't have time to watch the TVs to begin with lol

I merged the post, from a thread started today, to this thread as it has the same topic and was started a couple days ago.
Sometimes duplicate threads, as such, can be avoided using: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/bca-search-function-24773/

tags: 650 gal aquarium bed bedroom


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

waterbox said:


> Wow! That would be cool.
> 
> Am I seeing something incorrectly, here, or are are those lamps _inside _the aquarium?


Yes, i think u r not paying attention to the details  lol


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend sent me this on facebook. I was like " i want one " then hubby says "wouldn't wanna be in that bed with an earthquake" bubble popped  One can dream can't they. I love it, but it needs an led remote controlled alarm clock but instead of music it can have the aquarium bright lights go off right in your face... Good morning.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

maybe not such a good idea if you have a overactive bladder:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

waterbox said:


> Wow! That would be cool.
> 
> Am I seeing something incorrectly, here, or are are those lamps _inside _the aquarium?


I just watched that episode of Tanked and the furniture shop owners wanted them to install all sorts of add-ons, like real lights and alarm clocks inside the tank for the fish to swim around. They ended up building the "lamp" out of acrylic rods & rounds and having leds shine up through the rods to glow like a real lamp.

I like to see the final product on this show but I hate how they install, dump in the water, decorate and add a whole tankful of fish & corals into new tanks all the time. They rush these jobs and give viewers the idea that rushing is a good idea with sw tanks when the opposite is true.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would put the tv's on top of the tank. thats what i am going to do when i get one just like it..................maybe next year. I wonder if they build them on site. because they will have trouble getting it thru the door on my mobile home.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well on second thought , my floors are wall to wall ceramic.so maybe i will just get them to turn the whole doublewide into a tank and attached another home onto it and view it thru a arcylic wall that adjoins them. I have a big lot.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I will paint the walls black ..oh wait. I can have it made black on 3 sides can't I. Dont want algae. the only problem is i am on a well with high nitrates so i will have to get the water truck in for water changes............... that may just put the project over my budget............shoot.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think u should have the back painted blue instead so will give u the ocean look


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is true.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

flat black baby.. all the way , lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry Kathie, they seem to use bottled seawater for all their builds. I'm sure they can just fly in a lifetime supply one waterchange at a time for you.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good info to know. Thanks Anthony. I can go ahead with the project now.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PLease Delete i made a forum mess .........................................


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Always glad to help.

BTW, since they had to fly back and forth from Las Vegas to the East Coast for this build and then ship the tank across the country, I'm quite sure your doublewide wouldn't even come close to the final cost of this build.

Good thing you won the lottery, eh:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

jaymz said:


> View attachment 11302
> 
> 
> HA HA I found this one not as pretty but im looking into how many of my kids i need to sell to get one made lmao


If they're cute and well behaved, two.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

HA HA I found this one on FB BCA not as pretty but im looking into how many of my kids i need to sell to get one made jk/maybe lmao


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If they're cute and well behaved, two.


Lol ohhhhhhhhhh i think i would end up with buyers remorse ;-)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jaymz said:


> View attachment 11303
> 
> 
> HA HA I found this one on FB BCA not as pretty but im looking into how many of my kids i need to sell to get one made jk/maybe lmao


Why sell, just trade them  lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Always glad to help.
> 
> BTW, since they had to fly back and forth from Las Vegas to the East Coast for this build and then ship the tank across the country, I'm quite sure your doublewide wouldn't even come close to the final cost of this build.
> 
> Good thing you won the lottery, eh:bigsmile:


well you know i like to keep a low profile. i just live in a trailer park so people won't know of all my wealth and kidnap my kid for ransom......................


----------

